# Pflanzen verkümmern...



## evelyn (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Nach einigen Berichten, dem SOS Schwimmteichbuch und vielen hilfreichen Tipps, haben wir noch kräftig Unterwasserpflanzen nachgesetzt.
Diese verkümmern regelrecht...sie sind von einer Art Restalgenstaub eingedeckt, ich putze sie immer wieder mal frei doch den Staub kann ich ja auch schwer absaugen, da gehen die Pflanzen mit.
Den Kiesbereichsauger haben wir uns zugelegt...doch da werden wir alt und der Teich leer.
Tja...die Fadenalgen sind mittlerweile "handsam", doch rundum sind so braune Flocken und am Boden der Schlick. Am WE haben wir abgesaugt, jetzt sind die Regenerationszonen noch "verstaubter"...
Wasserpflanzendünger hab ich mal den Seerosen zugeführt...tut ihnen anscheinend recht gut.
Was aber mit meinen Unterwasserpflanzen geschieht...hm...das Wasser ist klar, Fadenalgen sind nicht SO viele da, wie wir schon hatten und dieser Staub bzw. Fussel legen sich gerne über die Pflanzen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Ach ja - und es ist ein Alpenkammmolch Weibchen, dass wir im Teich haben.
GLG Evelyn


----------



## twmemphis (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Ich glaube Du solltest wirklich mal eine professionelle Wasseranalyse machen lassen. Z.B. bei www.gilbers-umwelttechnik.de
Einmal 42 Euro und Herr Gilbers kann dann bestimmt auch ein paar Worte sagen, was da genau nicht stimmt.

Zum Kiesbereichsauger: Hänge an den Ausgang einen 25 Micron oder 50 Micron Beutelfilter, damit musst Du das abgesaugte Wasser nicht in die Hecke kippen, sondern kannst es zurück führen.
Tipp mal im Ebay diese Begriffe ein: beutelfilter größe 2
Die Feinheit kannst Du dann dort auswählen. Diese Beutelfilter sind super und auch nicht teuer!


----------



## allegra (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Das hört sich sehr interessant an, das mit dem Filterbeutel.
In unserem Schwimmteich (im 2. Jahr) beobachte ich ähnliche Ablagerungen wie Evelyn.
Auch wir möchten nicht dauernd absaugen und das kostbare Wasser ableiten.
Ich nehme konsequent Fadenalgennester heraus.
Aber gehen diese Überzüge aus flockigen Algenresten( Abbauprodukt?) komme ich nicht an.
Jedenfalls habe ich bei Ebay so einen Beutel bestellt und werde es mal damit probieren.

Ich lese aber auch immer wieder, dass es viel Geduld braucht, bis sich das alles von Natur aus eingependelt hat.
Wir müssen noch Unterwasserpflanzen setze, ganz sicher.
Aber es mickert hat auch alles so, was schon drin ist.
__ Igelkolben guckt nicht mal über die Wasseroberfläche und ist ganz zart.
__ Schwanenblume ist 10cm über der Oberfläche, was ja auch wenig ist.
Einzig Segge und Schwertlinlien, sowie __ Binsen sind gut und kräftig gediehen.

Also: bisschen absaugen und rausfischen - und ganz viel abwarten, beobachten und Geduld 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Hallo zusammen,

das Unterwasserpflanzenproblem haben viele hier im Forum, ich auch (aber evtl. gelöst).

Ich habe einfach über ein paar Jahre hartneckig immer wieder Wasserpflanzen in den Teich gegeben und irgendwann fingen die auch an zu wachsen. 

Damit ich immer Nachschub habe dient mir ein Miniteich als Aufzuchstation von Submersen.

Warum das so ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich vermute, dass durch das ständige einbringen der Submersen sich die Lebensbedingungen so verändern, dass sie irgendwann im Teich überleben. 

Evtl. entsteht auch ein optimaler Dünger durch die ganzen angestorbenen Pflanzen. 

Absaugen und putzen mußt Du eigentlich nicht, Du nimmst Deine Pflanzen dadurch die Nährstoffe, die sie zum Leben brauchen. Das ist ja so, als würdest Du eine Zimmerpflanze in Kies pflanzen und immer darauf achten, das kein Dreck rankommt. Das Ergebnis wird sein, das die Pflanze nach ein paar Tagen hinüber ist.


Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Moin.

Zu den Ablagerungen kann ich nichts sagen, jedoch möchte ich auf eine Anmerkung von Thomas eingehen.


> dass durch das ständige einbringen der Submersen sich die Lebensbedingungen so verändern, dass sie irgendwann im Teich überleben.


Das glaube ich eher weniger. Das Füllwasser unseres ersten Teiches hatte (ungelogen!) 30° Dh Gesamthärte und mind. 12° Karbonathärte. Das mochte die ersten zwei bis drei Jahre keine Unterwasserpflanze aushalten. 
Die Werte gingen im Laufe der Jahre nach unten (Regen, biogene Entkalkung), irgendwann wuchs das immer wieder versuchte __ Hornkraut und die Armleuchteralge. __ Laichkraut zickt bis heute herum.
Was ich damit sagen möchte: Nicht für jeden Teich = Wasser geht jede gewünschte Unterwasserpflanze. Nur durch Versuch und Irrtum + Beharrlichkeit findet man im Laufe der Zeit, welche u.U. Jahre betragen kann, die passenden Unterwasserpflanzen für den eigenen Teich!
Und im Laufe der Zeit kann sich die optimale Pflanzenzusammensetzung auch wieder verändern/muss mittels neuer Ansiedlungsversuche verändert werden. 
Ein biotopähnlicher Teich ist nie statisch. Das ist die Natur genauso wenig, auch wenn uns unsere Politiker gern was anderes erzählen wollen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Moin Annett,


Hast Du nicht das selbe geschrieben, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit die Lebensbedinungen im Teich so verändern können, das die Pflanzen überleben und man einfach immer nur versuchen kann bis es klappt? 

hier ein interessanter Link, von Teichmuschel gefunden:
http://www.teichpflanzen-shop.biz/?p=849

Hier ist auch zu lesen, das es im Nährstofflosen Teich nicht klappt mit den Unterwasserpflanzen und sehr wichtig, das Abgestorbene Hornkraut ist die Grunglage für die nächste Generation.

Hat man nun einen saubergeputzen Teich wo der Filter alle Arten von Nährstoffen rauszieht, braucht man es warscheinlich gar nicht versuchen mit den Submersen?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Moin Thomas.

In Deiner Formulierung klang es für mich so, als wolltest Du mit (verrottenden) Pflanzen die Wasserwerte verändern. Das hieße ja Nährstoffe absichtlich einbringen... und genau DAS habe ich nicht getan und auch nicht gemeint!

In unserem Teich war das Wasser jahrelang grün, dank UVC bildeten sich dann dicke Algenbeläge auf der Folie. Also waren Nährstoffe vorhanden, nur wollten die UW-Pflanzen eben nicht wachsen. Erst als das Wasser (durch Regen und biogene Entkalkung) für sie erträglich wurde, wuchsen auch sie. So interpretiere ich zumindest dieses Geschehen. 

Dieses Jahr ist im Übrigen bisher die Umwälzung abgeschaltet bzw. wurde nicht in Betrieb genommen und das __ Hornkraut mickert vor sich hin. Nur die Armleuchteralgen sind wenig beeindruckt...


----------



## günter-w (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

In unserem 14 Jahre alten Schwimmteich haben wir auch sehr nährstoffarmes Wasser und auch keine Algen mehr auser periodisch ganz vereinzelt im Bachlauf. Bei uns haben sich auch alle Unterwasserpflanzen mittlerweile verabschiedet auser einer Sorte crassula helmsi (__ Nadelkraut) die normalerweise alles überwuchert und nicht mehr für normale Teiche empfohlen werden. Die halten sich bei uns nun schon über 5Jahre mit minimalem Zuwachs.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Hallo Annett,

man wird es wohl nie rausbekommen. Ich denke, es ist von allem ein wenig. Bei mir ist es ja ähnlich, wie bei Dir, zuerst Algen und Nährstoffe aber keine Submersen und jetzt keine Algen und ein wenig Submersen. Da ich nur ein wenig putze, denke ich auch, das der gebildete Biofilm zum Submersenwachstum beiträgt. (Meine Theorie) Als weiteres auch wie Du schreibst, dass eingefahrene Teichwasser. Da ich nur prüfe ob alles in Ordnung ist mit den Wasserwerten und dies nicht von Anfang an getan habe, kann ich über die Entwicklung der WasserQualität nicht sagen.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## twmemphis (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*



allegra schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr interessant an, das mit dem Filterbeutel.
> I


Ich habe eben schon im www.schwimmteichforum.de geschrieben, aber ich denke es passt auch hier nochmal sehr schön hin:

Die erwähnten Beutelfilter habe ich nun in sämtlichen Feinheits-Stufen bestellt, bis runter auf eine Feinheit von nur 1 Mikrometer (!!!).

Aus einem 1µm Sack habe ich mir nun passende Stücke geschnitten, die genau als Ersatz für die Einwegfilter in meinen Dolphin Supreme M5 Pool-Roboter passen.

Erst dachte ich das klappt niemals, weil der Roboter sicher sofort meckert "Filterbeutel voll", denn 1µm ist wirklich extrem fein und dementsprechend viel Kraft braucht der Propeller/Impeller des Roboters um die benötigte Wassermenge durch den Filter zu drücken.

Fakt ist aber, daß der Roboter mit dem superfeinen Filtermaterial prima zurecht kam. Er lief fleißig seine Runden und stieß wie sonst auch das gefilterte Wasser kräftig nach oben aus (das sieht man an der Pool-Oberfläche).
Nach zwei Stunden habe ich das erste mal die Filter geprüft. Das Ergebnis: Die Filter waren gras-grün, haben also aus dem eigentlich völlig klaren Wasser feinste Algen heraus gefischt.
Die Filter habe ich dann in der Waschmaschine ausgewaschen und erneut in den Roboter rein für die nächste Runde. Und wieder war nach ein paar Stunden der Filter grün.

Ich war nun mal neugierig, wie groß eigentlich Algen sind und fand im Internet heraus, daß die meisten Algen aus 5 bis 150 Mikrometer großen Zellen bestehen.
Das würde heißen, daß ich mit einer regelmäßigen 1µm-Filterung via Pool-Roboter es theoretisch schaffen müsste, den Grundbestand an einzelligen Algen in meinem Wasser zu reduzieren. Vielleicht bilden sich dann weniger oder keine Beläge und sonstige Algen mehr. Zudem schöpfe ich damit sicherlich auch die in den einzelligen Algen gebundene Phosphate ab, was ebenfalls eine positive Wirkung hätte.

Übrigens hat die Firma Cleverfilter mir am Telefon gesagt, daß sie auch aus jedem ihrer Materialien (ich habe bisher alle Beutel aus Nadelfilz Polypropylen bestellt) und in jeder Feinheit beliebige Matten, Beutel, etc anfertigen kann, sofern man nicht nur Kleinstmengen will.
Vielleicht hole ich mir mal eine 10 Meter Rolle mit 1 Meter Breite in 1µm und schneide mir daraus mal einen ganzen Satz Filtereinsätze für den Roboter.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe Deinen Eintrag im Schwimmteichforum gelesen und mir auch die Filtersäcke angeschaut.
Da Du damit ja Erfahrung hast, möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du Dir mit diesen Säcken auch andere Verwendungsmöglichkeiten vorstellen kannst.

Konkret: Ich habe einen filterlosen Teich mit einer Schwerkraftleitung (Wandddurchführung) in eine vergrabene Tonne mit Verbindung zu einer zweiten, in der eine Pumpe zur Versorgung meiner drei Außenbecken untergebracht ist. Um das Teichwasser nicht völlig ungereinigt im Kreis herumzuführen, bestücke ich den Wassereinlauf in die  Tonne immer mit einem Strumpf, den ich häufig wechsle. 

Frage: Ließe sich an Stelle des Strumpfes auch so ein Filtersack in sehr feiner Ausführung an das 110mm-Einlaufrohr aufstecken? Bei mir gibt es nämlich nur Mikroalgen, die den Strumpf großteils  mühelos durchlaufen, Grobschmutz habe ich so gut wie keinen. So einen Filtersack in ausreichender Größe müsste ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so oft wechseln wie den Strumpf. Natürlich fließt das Wasser bei mir mit wenig Druck ein, so dass der Filtersack lediglich als Sammler dienen könnte, was aber auch schon sinnvoll wäre, wie ich meine. Hast Du einen guten Rat für mich?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## twmemphis (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> ich habe Deinen Eintrag im Schwimmteichforum gelesen und mir auch die Filtersäcke angeschaut.
> Da Du damit ja Erfahrung hast, möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du dir mit diesen Säcken auch andere Verwendungsmöglichkeiten vorstellen kannst.
> ...


Hallo Elfriede,

ich sehe damit gar kein Problem. Als die ersten dieser "Beutelfilter aus Nadelfilz in Polypropylen" bei mir daheim eingetroffen sind, war mein erster Gedanke "Hoffentlich läuft auch noch genug Wasser durch".

Also nahm ich den Filtersack, schwenkte ihn einmal durchs Wasser, so daß er sich komplett mit Wasser füllte, und hob ihn an.
Bei 50 und 25µm war es als hätte ich einfach ein grobes Sieb gehabt. Das Wasser lief schneller hindurch als ich den Sack anheben konnte. Ich war völlig erstaunt.
Dann bestellte ich 1, 5 und 10µm Beutelfilter und probierte gleich mal den mit 1µm aus. Jetzt merkt man schon, daß hier ein Widerstand ist, das Wasser also langsamer hindurch läuft.

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie groß der Filtersack an Deinem 110mm Ausgang sein darf. Wenn Du ihn bis zum Anschlag drüber stülpst, so daß nur noch die 110mm Kreisfläche als Durchgang bleibt, dann wird das Wasser dort recht langsam hindurch fließen. Wenn Du aber nur das Ende des Sacks am 110mm Rohr befestigst und den Sack herunterhängen lässt, dann gibt es erheblich viel mehr Fläche durch die das Wasser durch den Filtersack kann.
Das bei Dir nur "Schwerkraft" vorhanden ist, scheint optimal, denn ich habe in der Beschreibung der Filtersäcke gesehen, daß der Differenzdruck innen/außen nur maximal 1,6 bar sein darf, sonst könnten die Säcke vielleicht platzen oder würden nicht mehr so fein filtern.

Du schreibst "So einen Filtersack in ausreichender Größe müsste ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so oft wechseln wie den Strumpf.". Das verwirrt mich nun, denn wenn Dein jetziger Strumpf sehr viel grobmaschiger ist, so wirst Du diesen nur sehr selten wechseln müssen im Vergleich zu einem sehr feinen Strumpf/Sack. Je grober, desto weniger bleibt darin hängen und desto seltener ist er gefüllt. Je feiner der Filtersack ist, desto mehr Schmutz/Algen/Staub wird gesammelt und desto häufiger musst Du wechseln.
Andererseits je größer die Fläche des Filtersacks, desto länger dauert es bis er verstopft.

Da die Beutelfilter recht günstig sind und auch noch in der Waschmaschine (ohne Waschmittel bei Schnellwaschgang) prima auswaschbar sind, kannst Du Dir einfach einige solche Beutel auf Vorrat hinlegen. Ich tippe mal, daß man sie nach einigen Wäschen in der Maschine dann doch ersetzen muss, aber so teuer sind sie ja nicht.
Falls Dir 82cm Länge und 18cm Durchmesser zu viel sind, so gibt es auch andere Größen.
Schau einfach mal hier: http://www.cleverfilter.de/uplo/media/DB Nadelfilz.pdf
Vielleicht noch besser für Dich sind "Anbindebeutel", hier der Link: http://www.cleverfilter.de/uplo/media/DB Anbindebeutel [Kompatibilitätsmodus].pdf

Am besten ruf da einfach mal an. Für unsere Kleinmengen machen die sicher keine Sonderanfertigungen, aber man kann ja mal fragen ab wieviel Stück sie Dir Beutel in exakt passender Größe machen würden.
Vorher kannst Du ja die Standardmodelle einfach mal als Einzelstücke in zwei oder drei verschiedenen Feinheiten bestellen und mit Kabelbinder an Dein 110mm Rohr hängen.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen verkümmern...*

Hallo Thorsten,

vielen Dank für Deine wertvollen Informationen und die Links.

Ja, diese Filterbeutel werde ich mir in verschiedenen Größen und Ausführungen  bestellen um  damit zu  experimentieren.

Beim häufigen Strumpfwechsel meinte  ich eigentlich die Größe. Ich halte den Strumpf immer sehr kurz  um beim Wechsel nicht wieder  zu viel von dem gesammelten Mulm an das Wasser zu verlieren, aber dadurch ist auch die Aufnahmefähigkeit sehr gering. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Mulm und Sediment im Filterbeutel besser haften. 

Dass man diese Beutel in der Waschmaschine mit dem Kurzprogramm reinigen kann gefällt mir, denn ich mache das auch mit dem Filtervlies und den Strümpfen so.

Jetzt werde ich mich einmal eingehend mit Deinen Links beschäftigen und die Möglichkeit einer Lieferung nach Griechenland prüfen. Sollte keine Firma nach Griechenland liefern wollen, dann muss ich halt warten bis mein Mann  Anfang September nach Paros kommt und mir die Beutel mitbringt.

MIt Dank für Deine Mühe und mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

